# Clip from work



## wushuguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all, well some may remember I was looking for a job. I ended up getting hired at a TKD school. Anyway, here's a clip from work, its from a retreat. Sorry I didn't get to film the self-defense or sparring, cuz I was helping with the self-defense instruction.






anyway, hope you guys enjoy watching the fire-breaking.


----------

